# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Hamdi Salihi

## CRI

*Hamdi Salihi: Më pëlqen gjithçka në Kinë*

Nje interviste nga gazetarje kineze per sulmuesin e njohur shqiptar Hamid Salihi.

*
Si ju lindi mendimi të nisni karrierën tuaj në Kinë?* 

Ishte një ofertë nga disa miq të mi për të luajtur me ekipin që kishte dalë i dyti në kampionatin kinez, dhe si nënkampion do të luante në Superligën Aziatike. Meqë më pëlqen të provoj gjëra të reja, mendova ta shfrytëzoj këtë mundësi. 

*Keni luajtur në Shqipëri, Greqi, Austri e ShBA, dhe tani jeni në Kinë. Mund të na flisni për përvojat e ndryshme që keni pasur në këto vende?* 

Në të gjitha këto vende kam pasur përvoja të veçanta, veçanërisht në Austri, ku kam qëndruar për pesë vjet. Kurse në Kinë ka vetëm tre muaj që kam ardhur dhe ka qenë një kohë e ngarkuar me ndeshje. Jam munduar edhe të luaj, edhe të sistemoj shtëpinë për të pritur familjen. Prandaj ka qenë një periudhë shumë e ngjeshur. 

*Besoj se adhuruesit tuaj janë të interesuar për jetën tuaj në Kinë. A mund të na tregoni pak si është jeta juaj dhe si ndiheni këtu në Kinë?* 

Mbrëmë shkova për herë të parë me gruan dhe vajzën në Tempullin e Konfucit. Është një vend shumë i bukur dhe mbeta i mahnitur. Kam qenë në vende të ndryshme të Nankinit, por ky tempull më pëlqeu shumë, sepse i adhuroj historinë dhe tradita kineze, ndaj mbeta shumë i kënaqur. 

Në të gjitha këto vende kam pasur përvoja të veçanta, veçanërisht në Austri, ku kam qëndruar për pesë vjet. Kurse në Kinë ka vetëm tre muaj që kam ardhur dhe ka qenë një kohë e ngarkuar me ndeshje. Jam munduar edhe të luaj, edhe të sistemoj shtëpinë për të pritur familjen. Prandaj ka qenë një periudhë shumë e ngjeshur. 

*Besoj se adhuruesit tuaj janë të interesuar për jetën tuaj në Kinë. A mund të na tregoni pak si është jeta juaj dhe si ndiheni këtu në Kinë?* 

Mbrëmë shkova për herë të parë me gruan dhe vajzën në Tempullin e Konfucit. Është një vend shumë i bukur dhe mbeta i mahnitur. Kam qenë në vende të ndryshme të Nankinit, por ky tempull më pëlqeu shumë, sepse i adhuroj historinë dhe tradita kineze, ndaj mbeta shumë i kënaqur. 


*Si e komentoni Superligën Kineze?* 

Superliga Kineze ka shumë ngritje e përmirësim nga viti në vit dhe besoj se është në rrugë të mbarë për t'u bërë një nga ligat më interesante në botë, sepse nuk i mungojnë investimet, nuk i mungojnë fondet, nuk i mungojnë mjediset dhe ka shumë lojtarë të talentuar. Me këtë ritëm, me këtë organizim, do të arrijë të bëhet një ligë interesante në vitet e ardhshme. 

*Në fund një pyetje lidhur me karrierën tuaj të ardhshme. Planifikoni të qëndroni në Kinë, apo do të shkoni në vende të tjera?* 

Në qoftë se gjërat do të vazhdojnë deri në fund kështu, mua më pëlqen gjithçka këtu dhe do të doja të qëndroja për një kohë sa më të gjatë. Nëse jo dhe nëse do të kem mundësi për të provuar ndonjë vend tjetër ku nuk kam qenë më parë, do të largohesha me kënaqësi, sepse jeta e futbollit është shumë e shkurtër dhe të ofron shumë mundësi që duhet t'i shfrytëzosh. 




http://albanian.cri.cn/381/2013/04/24/182s122377.htm

----------

